# Missing Max lately...



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

With it getting nicer out, he would have been outside playing so much. going for walks and chasing squirrels. it gets hard not to miss those things (well, among many more).

I cant help but think also that Marley (my doggie friend next door) is getting older too. I visit with him and not only do i love him on his own (even when Max was here), but just being a dog himself really helps too. (sometimes ill walk him ,usually give treats when i go over. theyre close friends of ours). 

hes the last dog of the neighbourhood too. our other neighborus had to put theirs down too (but if you ask me she was in pain far too long - but thats another topic).

I hate to think of when there are no dogs around me at all. i LOVE my cats extremely... but I'll miss dogs too.

I just wish our family wasnt in such a rotten place and we could have given Max a better last few months (even more walks, attention, etc), but we were SO grief stricken already he didnt get as much (nowhere close to neglect but still). But he did have a good 6 years with us up until. He was just always there to love us, no matter what. we just didnt know it was his last few months. 

*sigh*


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Poor you. It must be tough for you and the dog.


----------

